# P & 0 boat SS Stratheden 1957: Dorothy Ambler



## Escaliba (Dec 19, 2014)

I am searching for as much information as possible on the SS Stratheden during her days as a migrant ship in the 1950s.
Dorothy Ambler, my mother, sailed from Southampton to Sydney via Suez, in October 1957, as a Ten Pound Pom.
She was a nursing sister going to work at the Canberra Community Hospital.
Is there anyone out there who might remember her, please?
Also, any information on the Stratheden during that period.


----------

